# What would a government shutdown look like?



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

A good article from NPR about what a government shut down would entail:

http://www.npr.org/2011/04/08/135239853/whats-closed-and-whats-not-in-a-shutdown?sc=fb&cc=fp

Quote:


> The consequences of a partial government shutdown would be felt most immediately and visibly in areas where the public interacts directly with agencies. But if it drags on, those consequences could spread through the federal court system, the mortgage industry and even the launch of a space shuttle.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm a private contractor, but we do mostly government work, and largely for EPA. So far we've been told to come to the office on Monday, but I have no idea if I'll have work to do or if I'll get paid, either. Even when a budget DOES pass, if EPA has huge cuts, my work will be affected.

And, of course, we paper-filed our taxes.









So yes, I've been following this story closely!


----------



## 5xcharm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to say I am a bit surprised that you filed via paper and you work for the EPA. I guess there are always contradictions in life.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5xcharm*
> 
> I have to say I am a bit surprised that you filed via paper and you work for the EPA. I guess there are always contradictions in life.


No contradictions; we just don't like Turbotax, and efiling without using similar software is annoying and pricey.









I'm still waiting to learn more details of the budget... I'm so tired of the weekly extensions!


----------

